
UbuntuBSD: Unix for human beings - somecoder
https://sourceforge.net/projects/ubuntubsd/
======
JdeBP
Roughly duplicates
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11326457](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11326457)
, which is the blurb.

------
citizensixteen
I am a Linux user and am considering trying BSD. What would be the best entry
point for BSD? Is UbuntuBSD a good option to start with? I have Thinkpad T400.

~~~
marios
Thinkpads are generally well supported. UbuntuBSD is a very new project and it
probably lacks some polish that you will find on other BSDs.

I've used both FreeBSD and OpenBSD and for me the split really depends on what
you're after. Recently though, I've been using OpenBSD mostly. The install is
dead simple (assuming you're not after complicated multi boot setups which
require some fiddling). It may look arcane as it's just a script with no fancy
GUI bangs but it get the job done _very well_.

I haven't installed FreeBSD recently, so I wouldn't be able to compare
unfortunately.

In any case, both projects have extensive documentation that is a couple of
levels above your average Linux distro doc. Make sure you consult it before
hitting IRC / mailing lists with questions and you'll be fine.

Each BSD is often associated with a specific use case but I've found that they
work just fine for desktop usage.

~~~
citizensixteen
Every time I get ready to make a bootable USB for BSD I somehow get hung up on
exactly what to do. One thing about Linux that is great is the relative ease
of setting up bootable iso. Could you point me to some sort of tutorial that
could speed up my transition from Linux to BSD?

~~~
marios
Are you looking for a bootable iso to have a live system to play with, or just
prepare the install media ?

If it's for a live system, I'd recommend setting up a VM on your current host,
and do the install in there.

For the install media, the OpenBSD FAQ lays it all out [1]. As the OS supports
multiple platforms, there is information that you do not need (sparc, sparc64,
...). To install on amd64 from a bootable USB, download the installXX.fs from
a mirror (where XX is the version), verify the checksums and run :

    
    
      dd if=installXX.fs of=/dev/sdX bs=1M
    
    

Beware of tutorials -- very often, they are valid for a given version of
OpenBSD and may fall out of date.

Section 9 from the OpenBSD FAQ is called "Migrating to OpenBSD", so I guess
it's a good start.

If you don't want to read the whole FAQ first, then read just enough to
install the base system. When you've achieved that, read the afterboot and
packages manpages, and again enough of the FAQ to proceed with the other tasks
you want to do (configure networking, the firewall, ...).

[1]
[http://www.openbsd.org/faq/faq4.html#MkInsMedia](http://www.openbsd.org/faq/faq4.html#MkInsMedia)

------
_jezell_
On SourceForge though? Not sure I'll ever trust anything from SourceForge in
the near future.

